# Any Wireless usb adapter cradle can be used ?



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

I have a wireless usb adapter device TL-WN721N it doesn't come with cradle,
but I have a D-Link Air Plus G 122 Wireless USB Adapter that has a cradle.
Can I use that cradle for my TL-WN721N ?

As long as it could plugin I can use any type brand cradle and it would work, right ?

Why do some come with cradle and some don't just come with usb cord ?

Thank you.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm not sure what you mean by "cradle". Both of them plug directly into a USB port. The cable is provided for use if there isn't room around the USB port to have the device sticking out. You then plug the cable into the port and the adapter into the cable.


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

I mean usb cradle here is image-

D-Link DWL-G122 54Mbps Wireless LAN USB Adaptor + Cradle | £18.91 inc VAT | Oyyy.co.uk

The black base where you plugin the usb device.

Instead of D-link usb device I can use TP link usb device ?



Dogg said:


> I'm not sure what you mean by "cradle". Both of them plug directly into a USB port. The cable is provided for use if there isn't room around the USB port to have the device sticking out. You then plug the cable into the port and the adapter into the cable.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Should be the same. It's just a USB cable (like the one that came with adapter) with a fancy base to stand it up.


----------

